# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  imposta di bollo su c/C B7 o B14

## carlorosati

Salve, 
mi sorge un dubbio!
L'imposta di bollo su c/c potrebbe essere registrata utilizzando il conto servizi Bancari (macro B7) anzichè la classica imposta di bollo che si trova tra "gli oneri diversi di gestione"? 
Inoltre, l'imputazione nel gennaio 2012 delle competenze/ interessi ed imposta di bollo del IV trim.2011 darà luogo ad una sopravvenienza passiva indeducibile, giusto?
Grazie

----------


## Alexao8512

1.Gli oneri bancari, le commissioni bancarie, l'imposta di bollo e quant'altro riguardante la tenuta del conto corrente, possono essere registrati in un conto di costo "globale" (esempio "oneri bancari") o dettagliato (in più conti di costo accessi specificatamente alla tipologia di spesa: esempio "commissioni bancarie", "bolli su c/c bancario", ecc...).
Direi che è corretto imputare il costo sia tra gli oneri diversi di gestione - B.14 - come "valori bollati" (secondo caso) e sia tra i servizi - B.7 - (primo caso). Infatti, nelle spese per servizi vanno rilevati in generale anche tutti i costi diversi da interessi e sconti passivi, commissioni passive su finanziamenti e spese bancarie ad essi accessorie.
2.Sopravvenienza passiva indeducibile per difetto del requisito della competenza.
ciao

----------


## marcella

[2.Sopravvenienza passiva indeducibile per difetto del requisito della competenza.[/QUOTE]  
Scusa percchè  consideri una sopravvenienza? :Confused: 
generalmente l'importo delle competenze (interessi passivi/attivi e commissioni) è indicato nell'estratto conto del IV trimestre quindi ne conosci esattamente l'importo poi   qualche banca le addebita l'anno successivo, ma è solo un movimento finanziario
Io le ho sempre considerate di competenza e deducibili

----------


## Alexao8512

Io in contabilità mi comporto così:
1. Gli interessi attivi o passivi sui conti correnti bancari vengono liquidati al 31/12 di ciascun periodo amministrativo, ma la manifestazione numeraria ha luogo nel successivo periodo amministrativo. In contabilità al 31/12 registro (una volta che mi è arrivato l'estratto conto del IV trimestre): 
D Banche c/interessi attivi da liquidare  
D Erario c/ritenute subite
A Interessi attivi  
D Interessi passivi su c/c
A Banche c/interessi passivi da liquidare 
Gli interessi attivi sono di competenza dell'esercizio in chiusura, in quanto rappresentano la remunerazione di un investimento che è stato fatto nel periodo amministrativo che si conclude all'epoca del bilancio. Gli interessi passivi sono di competenza poichè rappresentano il costo di utilizzazione del fattore produttivo "capitale di credito" impiegato nel corso dell'esercizio in chiusura.
L'anno successivo chiudo i conti transitori che ho aperto nel seguente modo: 
D Banca c/c
A Banche c/interessi attivi da liquidare 
D Banche c/interessi passivi da liquidare
A Banca c/c 
2. Se, al contrario, la manifestazione numeraria ha già avuto luogo alla fine del IV trimestre, al 31/12 registro: 
D Interessi passivi c/c
A Banca c/c 
D Banca c/c
D Erario c/ritenute subite
A Interessi attivi c/c 
Nel caso in cui gli interessi attivi/passivi vengano registrati nel successivo periodo amministrativo, essendo componenti di reddito non di competenza, non posso imputarli a costo/ricavo del periodo, ma devo registrarli come sopravvenienze. 
ciao

----------


## marcella

ok anch'io faccio cosi.

----------


## Alexao8512

Gli interessi attivi rilevati nel successivo periodo amministrativo è corretto, secondo te, considerarli sempre come sopravvenienze attive tassabili?
Al contrario gli interessi passivi è corretto imputarli come sopravvenienze passive indeducibili?
Ogni tanto ho qualche piccolo dubbio al riguardo essendo ancora poco che lavoro.. quale ragionamento utilizzi per non confonderti tra ciò che è deducibile/non deducibile (sopravvenienze passive) oppure tassabile/non tassabile (sopravvenienze attive)?
grazie

----------


## marcella

anche a me è venuto il dubbio per la deducibilità sopravvenienze passive.
Seconto l'art. 101 del Tuir  perchè un componente negativo sia  considerato sopravvenienza passiva è necessario che 
-sia connesso all'attività produttiva del reddito d'impresa
-  sia imprevedibile non collocabile nell'esercizio di competenza
Sono pertanto considerate sopravvenienze deducibili :
-il mancato conseguimento di  ricavi che hanno concorso a formare il reddito nel periodo precedente;
-sopravvenuta insussistenza di attività iscritte in bilancio in esercizi precedenti, come nel caso di un furto
-le maggiori spese perdite e oneri sostenuti a fronte dei ricavi iscritti in bilancio nei precedenti esercizi es:maggiori contributi Inps accertati. 
In conclusione anche secondo il mio parere  è corretto considerare gli interessi passivi non imputati nel periodo di competenza, come sopravvenienza passiva non deducibile.

----------


## Alexao8512

Ho letto l'art. 101 del Tuir e il tuo ragionamento direi che è ineccepibile.
Venendo al secondo punto, l'art. 88 del Tuir definisce le sopravvenieze attive come "i ricavi o altri proventi conseguiti a fronte di spese, perdite od oneri dedotti o di passività iscritte in bilancio in precedenti esercizi e i ricavi o altri proventi conseguiti per ammontare superiore a quello che ha concorso a formare il reddito in precedenti esercizi, nonché la sopravvenuta insussistenza di spese, perdite od oneri dedotti o di passività iscritte in bilancio in precedenti esercizi".
Proseguendo si evince che si è in presenza di una *sopravvenienza attiva imponibile* solamente allorchè sia correlata ad un *costo fiscalmente dedotto*. L'eliminazione dalla contabilità di un costo non riconosciuto fiscalmente nei precedenti esercizi non produce alcuna sopravvenienza attiva tassabile (esempio: rimborso di imposte indeducibili è fiscalmente irrilevante).
Da ciò deduco che un componente positivo di reddito rilevato in un esercizio diverso rispetto a quello in cui sarebbe tassabile, a causa di un mero "errore", non possa, come tale, concorrere alla formazione del reddito di quel periodo. Quindi, a mio parere, è corretto classificare gli interessi attivi, non imputati nel periodo di competenza, come sopravvenienza attiva non tassabile.
Puoi confermare? 
grazie ancora..

----------


## Lorellaval

In riferimento alla rilevazione degli interessi sul conto corrente bancario e in relazione alla ritenuta d'acconto non sarebbe più giusto registrare al 31 12 le competenze del ricavo'e poi nel momento in cui a gennaio si registra l' accredito degli interessi in banca evidenziare la ritenuta d'acconto? 
31/12
 Banche c/interessi attivi da liquidare  a interessi attivi su c/c 
01/01
Banca
Ritenuta acconto.  A   Banche c/interessi attivi da liquidare       

> Io in contabilità mi comporto così:
> 1. Gli interessi attivi o passivi sui conti correnti bancari vengono liquidati al 31/12 di ciascun periodo amministrativo, ma la manifestazione numeraria ha luogo nel successivo periodo amministrativo. In contabilità al 31/12 registro (una volta che mi è arrivato l'estratto conto del IV trimestre): 
> D Banche c/interessi attivi da liquidare  
> D Erario c/ritenute subite
> A Interessi attivi  
> D Interessi passivi su c/c
> A Banche c/interessi passivi da liquidare 
> Gli interessi attivi sono di competenza dell'esercizio in chiusura, in quanto rappresentano la remunerazione di un investimento che è stato fatto nel periodo amministrativo che si conclude all'epoca del bilancio. Gli interessi passivi sono di competenza poichè rappresentano il costo di utilizzazione del fattore produttivo "capitale di credito" impiegato nel corso dell'esercizio in chiusura.
> L'anno successivo chiudo i conti transitori che ho aperto nel seguente modo: 
> ...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In riferimento alla rilevazione degli interessi sul conto corrente bancario e in relazione alla ritenuta d'acconto non sarebbe più giusto registrare al 31 12 le competenze del ricavo'e poi nel momento in cui a gennaio si registra l' accredito degli interessi in banca evidenziare la ritenuta d'acconto? 
> 31/12
>  Banche c/interessi attivi da liquidare  a interessi attivi su c/c 
> 01/01
> Banca
> Ritenuta acconto.  A   Banche c/interessi attivi da liquidare

   
No, perchè gli interessi attivi vengono imputati al 31/12, e così va fatto per la ritenuta relativa.

----------


## nellino79

> Io in contabilità mi comporto così:
> 1. Gli interessi attivi o passivi sui conti correnti bancari vengono liquidati al 31/12 di ciascun periodo amministrativo, ma la manifestazione numeraria ha luogo nel successivo periodo amministrativo. In contabilità al 31/12 registro (una volta che mi è arrivato l'estratto conto del IV trimestre): 
> D Banche c/interessi attivi da liquidare  
> D Erario c/ritenute subite
> A Interessi attivi  
> D Interessi passivi su c/c
> A Banche c/interessi passivi da liquidare 
> Gli interessi attivi sono di competenza dell'esercizio in chiusura, in quanto rappresentano la remunerazione di un investimento che è stato fatto nel periodo amministrativo che si conclude all'epoca del bilancio. Gli interessi passivi sono di competenza poichè rappresentano il costo di utilizzazione del fattore produttivo "capitale di credito" impiegato nel corso dell'esercizio in chiusura.
> L'anno successivo chiudo i conti transitori che ho aperto nel seguente modo: 
> ...

  perchè non fai la scrittura ratei attivi o passivi?

----------

